# Cómo cambiar de una regulación por velocidad a una por botón ?



## EL NINJA (Jun 26, 2022)

Hola a todos, recurro a vosotros para ver si me podéis despejar una duda, ya que la electrónica no es mi fuerte.
Tengo un amortiguador de dirección en la moto cuyo funcionamiento es electrónico, es comandado por una centralita OHLINS y en función de la velocidad de la moto el amortiguador se endurece mas o menos.
Lo que quiero hacer es poder gestionar la dureza pero con un botón o potenciometro, dónde en función de si lo giro a izquierda o a derecha cambie la dureza , en definitiva al igual que según giro el botón de la lampara de pie del salon donde la luz sube o baja de intensidad , me gustaría hacer lo mismo pero con la dureza del amortiguador.

El funcionamiento del amortiguador es básicamente una válvula la cual según la gires a un lado u otro el amortiguador se vuelve mas duro o blando. Los hay manuales donde giras manualmente con la mano el botón o electrónicos donde un mortorcillo gestionado electrónicamente se encarga de dicha tarea.
Cómo podría hacer para suprimir la centralita y poner un botón ( potenciometro ) , decir que el cableado del amortiguador es de 4 cables.
- Rojo
- Negro
- Naranja
- Amarillo

Ignoro si funciona a 12 V o a 5 V …

Gracias de antemano, saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2022)

Llámame loco pero ni loco se me ocurriría tocar eso alegremente.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 26, 2022)

Frenas o ablandás la suspensión, te quiero ver haciendo las dos a la vez . Te queda dura la suspensión con un colectivo atravesado en la  esquina, en el mejor de los casos entrás por la ventanilla.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 26, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Frenas o ablandás la suspensión, te quiero ver haciendo las dos a la vez . Te queda dura la suspensión con un colectivo atravesado en la  esquina, en el mejor de los casos entrás por la ventanilla.


En Badajoz, no hay Colectivos  🤣
Igual éste* chiche *es para los que conducen* a lo loco*, cortando semáforos.
Si conduces tranquilamente, eso no es ni necesario. Si es para competición, por supuesto que si es necesario pero el departamento de ingenieria les proveerá el adecuado. Como sea, es un compromiso y si te falla, te comes un garrón entrando por las ventanas.  .
Yo conduje 30 años motos, sin ese chiche y ningún problema , basta aminorar la aceleración y no llevar una GORDA en el asiento trasero. 🤣
No hagas Willys y no tendrás problema con la dirección.


----------



## EL NINJA (Jun 27, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Llámame loco pero ni loco se me ocurriría tocar eso alegremente.


Sin locura no hay emoción …


fabioosorio dijo:


> Frenas o ablandás la suspensión, te quiero ver haciendo las dos a la vez . Te queda dura la suspensión con un colectivo atravesado en la  esquina, en el mejor de los casos entrás por la ventanilla.


No he entendido nada de lo que has dicho ni a lo que te refieres…


unmonje dijo:


> En Badajoz, no hay Colectivos  🤣
> Igual éste* chiche *es para los que conducen* a lo loco*, cortando semáforos.
> Si conduces tranquilamente, eso no es ni necesario. Si es para competición, por supuesto que si es necesario pero el departamento de ingenieria les proveerá el adecuado. Como sea, es un compromiso y si te falla, te comes un garrón entrando por las ventanas.  .
> Yo conduje 30 años motos, sin ese chiche y ningún problema , basta aminorar la aceleración y no llevar una GORDA en el asiento trasero. 🤣
> No hagas Willys y no tendrás problema con la dirección.


Hace 30 años las motos no tenían 200cv o más y menos de 200kg …


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2022)

Hola, yendo al punto, en principio hay que conocer la naturaleza de esa "cosa" que maneja la válvula del amortiguador. Porque no será igual si es un motor, un solenoide, etc. Además hay que investigar que tipo de señal necesita.
Señal PWM, análoga, o comunicación tipo CAN, en caso de tener un controlador interno.
Por otro lado, requiere feedback o es un sistema a lazo abierto?
Son muchos puntos para ver.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 27, 2022)

No entendiste, no importa flaco. Éxito.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 27, 2022)

Ustedes no entienden... Los ingenieros que pasaron años desarrollando esos sistemas ajustando hasta el último detalle para optimizar eficiencia y seguridad, no saben nada. 

Estaba siendo sarcástico, por cierto....

Les dejo estos dos videos del ingeniero Garibaldi donde explica de manera inmejorable lo que NO hay que hacer.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 27, 2022)

EL NINJA dijo:


> Sin locura no hay emoción …
> 
> No he entendido nada de lo que has dicho ni a lo que te refieres…
> 
> Hace 30 años las motos no tenían 200cv o más y menos de 200kg …


Mal informado...En los 80 yo manejaba, una honda bi cilíndrica  350cc, de casi 200 kilos y nunca tuve problemas. No se iba para ningun lado la dirección, era una seda esta moto. Lo mas parecido a un auto ¿ a quien le hablo ? a alguien que se autoproclama EL NINJA   🥴






Aqui un modelito 1969 a 2003 👇 Conduje una como esta, varios meses, una amarilla igualita de 400cc Belleza, aunque en lo personal prefiero YAMAHA, 🤣   Si, los cambios de este modelo, eran muy celosos, cortitos e incómoda para manejar. Si le errabas a algo, te la ponias de sombrero. pero tampoco hacia falta el regulador de la amortiguación de dirección.
Lo mas difícil para andar en moto, es el VERDIN de las cunetas, en los meses de otoño que se te patina para todos lados, no hay otro problema. Salvo el piloto.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 27, 2022)

¿ Quien necesita 200 CV en ciudad Española ? Voy a dejar que, os la respondáis vosotros mismos ...  
Estuve viendo media hora de accidentes de motos de alta cilindrada en Europa, para ver ¿ porque se necesita  tanta cilindrada con ciudades tan pequeñas y cercanas ? si la menos vivieran en Patagonia, tendría mas sentido.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 28, 2022)

Anduve con una de estas unos 5 años. Luego de un tiempo cambié la horquilla por una tubular y todo bien con ella. Una maravilla.



Luego esta Yamaha 250 cc., ~21HP @ 11,5 krpm. El velocímetro marcaba 160 k/h a tope y se lo llegaba a fondo y, nunca supe cuanto era la máxima velocidad que alcanzaba. Eso fue un vehículo muy estable, nunca tuve ni siquiera un patinazo con ella.

Junto con la Honda vino una Suzuki T10, 250 cc., ~ 27HP @ 7000 rpm. No pasaba de 140 k/h ni que se lanzara por una pendiente de 45º, pero sí escalaba una pendiente de 60º.




Igual a la de la foto, mismo color y aspecto.

La última, tambien Suzuki, GT250, 250 cc., 27 HP @ 13,500 rpm, 6 cambios y también muy estable.

FICHA TÉCNICA SUZUKI GT 250 1976​ 

ESPECIFICACIONES GENERALES*Marca*Suzuki*Modelo*gt 250 1976*Año*1976*Categoría*Clásica

MOTOR Y TRANSMISIÓN*Cilindrada*247.00 cc (15.07 ci)*Tipo de motor*Motor bicilíndrico, 2 tiempos*Potencia*26.00 cv (19.0 kw) a 7500 rpm*Compresión motor*7.3:1*Diámetro x carrera*54.0 x 54.0 mm (2.1 x 2.1 pulgadas)*Control de combustible*Control por puertos*Refrigeración*Refrigerado por aire*Transmisión*6 marchas*Transmisión final*Cadena

MEDIDAS Y CAPACIDADES*Peso llena*155.0 kg (341.7 libras)

VELOCIDAD Y ACELERACIÓN*Velocidad máxima*149.0 km/h (92.6 mph)


----------



## unmonje (Jun 28, 2022)

Pero independientemente de como vaya uno de viaje ,
 la *pieza* mas importante del vehículo, que* no debe faltar*, es la que va emplazada dentro del* casco. *  👇 🤣 

_*Casco para automóvil  *_ 






*  Casco para moto ( no decapante)*


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2022)

... y muuuchas veces van los cascos vacíos...


----------



## el_patriarca (Jun 29, 2022)

Ya huyó


----------



## EL NINJA (Jul 12, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, yendo al punto, en principio hay que conocer la naturaleza de esa "cosa" que maneja la válvula del amortiguador. Porque no será igual si es un motor, un solenoide, etc. Además hay que investigar que tipo de señal necesita.
> Señal PWM, análoga, o comunicación tipo CAN, en caso de tener un controlador interno.
> Por otro lado, requiere feedback o es un sistema a lazo abierto?
> Son muchos puntos para ver.


Menos mal una respuesta que se ciñe a la pregunta …

Pues no sabría decirte este tema se me escapa de las manos, me puedes estar contando una milonga que voy a entender lo mismo.
Lo único que puedo decirte es que es un amortiguador de dirección el cual se regula de forma electrónica, según la velocidad de la moto varía la dureza del hidráulico, este mismo amortiguador lo hay con regulación manual donde te encuentras una rueda que regula la aguja en vez del componente electrónico.
Ventaja del electrónico : Se regula en tiempo real , mucho más cómodo para un uso de calle
Desventaja del manual : Tal como lo regules así se queda vayas a baja o alta velocidad a no ser que gires la rueda , esto se puede hacer en marcha en las motos que llevan el amortiguador encima de la tija superior, pero si va debajo la tija inferior como en mi HP4 Kit Competición eso no es posible y te toca parar a cada vez que quieres cambiar la regulación.
Gracias por la respuesta y nada al final he pillado un kit conversor y lo he pasado a manual,
Saludos


unmonje dijo:


> Mal informado...En los 80 yo manejaba, una honda bi cilíndrica  350cc, de casi 200 kilos y nunca tuve problemas. No se iba para ningun lado la dirección, era una seda esta moto. Lo mas parecido a un auto ¿ a quien le hablo ? a alguien que se autoproclama EL NINJA   🥴
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si me vas a comparar estos “ hierros “  con una Ninja ZX10R , YZF R1, CBR1000RR, S1000RR, etc… las cuales rondan 1cv/1kg es que no hablamos el mismo idioma.
Cuando seas capaz de llevar una 1000c.c de las citadas anteriormente, en circuito y buscando tiempos ( no de paseo ) vienes y me lo cuentas, que cuando te haga un shimmy te acordarás del amortiguador de dirección y no porque puedas caerte por un shimmy violento ( que también ) , sino porque lo mismo vas a frenar y no hay frenos al separarse las pastillas.
Por otra parte tampoco espero que lo entiendas si al que le hablo se proclama un monje 
Saludos
saludos.


unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Quien necesita 200 CV en ciudad Española ? Voy a dejar que, os la respondáis vosotros mismos ...
> Estuve viendo media hora de accidentes de motos de alta cilindrada en Europa, para ver ¿ porque se necesita  tanta cilindrada con ciudades tan pequeñas y cercanas ? si la menos vivieran en Patagonia, tendría mas sentido.


La misma necesidad que el que tiene un BMW M5 de 507cv o un Bugatti Veyron de 1001cv


----------



## unmonje (Jul 12, 2022)

EL NINJA dijo:


> Menos mal una respuesta que se ciñe a la pregunta …
> 
> Pues no sabría decirte este tema se me escapa de las manos, me puedes estar contando una milonga que voy a entender lo mismo.
> Lo único que puedo decirte es que es un amortiguador de dirección el cual se regula de forma electrónica, según la velocidad de la moto varía la dureza del hidráulico, este mismo amortiguador lo hay con regulación manual donde te encuentras una rueda que regula la aguja en vez del componente electrónico.
> ...


60km/h la máxima en zona urbanizada, actualmente 30km/h en casi toda las ciudades por aqui.  🤣 Me tendré que comprar una 1000cv


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2022)

Aquí en C.A.B.A. han cambiado dos avenidas  a 55 y 50 km/h ... solo para recaudar , aunque ellos digan que es para cuidar a la gente.


----------

